# Sanyo XX 2500mAh NiMH batteries experiences and results



## s0lar (Mar 10, 2011)

I have 4 Sanyo XX batteries as well as 4 Sanyo 2700 batteries.
Results so far with my XX batteries:

XX1:2474;2595(tested with BC-700);2377;2452;2339;2369;2384;2447;2247(charged with 30min-charger);2361
XX2:2491;2575(tested with BC-700);2361;2516;2395;2431;2349;2501;2268(charged with 30min-charger);2423
XX3:2491;2375;2416;2443;23390;2434;2394;2444;2242(charged with 30min-charger);2355
XX4:2480;2530(tested with BC-700);2368;2464;2350;2404;2383;2467;2270(charged with 30min-charger);2388

I then charged all batteries again and left XX4 for 3 weeks in storage. It had 2159mAh left.
XX1 to 3 are still waiting. I will test XX3 next month, XX2 2 months later and XX1 in about 6 months.
It seems they perform very good! Discharging in the BC-700 gives about 4 to 7% better results. Charging in a 30min charger does not fully charge.

Results with Sanyo 2700 batteries:
S1:2552;2680(tested with BC-700);2495;2532;2516;2470;2483;2584;2249;2493(charged with 30min-charger);2493
S2:2564;2485;2540;2566;2481;2464;2465;2559;2283(charged with 30min-charger);2487
S3:2597;2502;2471;2520;2492;2493;2501;2564;2258(charged with 30min-charger);2468
S4:2580;2528;2497;2498;2471;2534;2503;2569;2277(charged with 30min-charger);2490

S4 after 3 weeks of storage still had 2269mAh left.
Charging XX and 2700 in my 30-min charger gives my the same results for XX as 2700.

Firstly I did a break-in after discharging the new batteries. XX's had about 1000mAh fresh out of the pack, the 2700's about 350mAh.
Sanyo 2700's gives you about 100mAh extra compared to XX's, this still is true after 3 weeks of storage.
Charging has been done in either the MAHA C-9000 (at 0.5 to 1C) or in the Lacrosse BC-700 (at 0.3C). Since I believe the MAHA C-9000 does not always fully charge. It stops charging at 1.48V instead of at the -dV point, I continued charging until termination in the BC-700.


----------



## Eismagier (Mar 10, 2011)

Results from my first tests using the C9000 back in December:

500 mA discharge fresh out of the box:

954 mAh
961 mAh
962 mAh
957 mAh

Break-in (set to 2500 mAh):

2412 mAh
2411 mAh
2405 mAh
2433 mAh


----------



## marcis (Mar 11, 2011)

*Sanyo Eneloop XX*

Hello

Was any good information on these batteries available before the CPF crash that someone can re-post ? I would like to know if the extra 400-500 Mah will make my zebralight h51f, and fenix l2d flashlights brighter ? 

I just purchased a pack, they most likely will not be here for a weak yet.


----------



## Moonshadow (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*

mAh denotes the capacity (milliampere-hours), so the XX Eneloops will last longer between charges, but no, they won't make your light brighter.

I was looking at these, but they are only rated for 500 recharge cycles instead of 1000 or 1500 for the standard ones. Now I know that's still once a week for ten years, but I still wonder if it's a reasonable tradeoff.

Perhaps better to move this to the batteries subforum.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*

Wrong forum. Moving to Batteries...


----------



## gflite (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*

I have read that the Sanyo's eneloops are the best but I would like more tests done.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*

The test information we have shows that the XX Eneloops can maintain almost the same voltage under load as the regular Eneloops. This is remarkable for a high capacity battery. However, you do not get something for nothing, and the probability is that the XX batteries will have a shorter service life than ordinary Eneloops. With the XX you get good high power performance and a 25% longer run time between charges in return for a substantially higher cost. You have to decide if that is worth it to you.


----------



## sflate (Mar 11, 2011)

Where did you purchase your eneloop XX's? Can't seem to find these in USA from a reliable source.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 12, 2011)

sflate said:


> Where did you purchase your eneloop XX's? Can't seem to find these in USA from a reliable source.


You need to buy them from a vendor in Europe and have them shipped over. They are not yet being imported to the US.


----------



## Goodday (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*

Any idea why this is only available in Europe and whether there are any plan to release to rest of the world.
Thanks


----------



## BoarHunter (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*



Goodday said:


> Any idea why this is only available in Europe and whether there are any plan to release to rest of the world.
> Thanks


 They are not available in the US because they are X rated !  May be if you explain that they are BATTERIES ?


----------



## Rej (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*

Just last night I picked up (4) at canada computers here in Ontario, Canada....they just received there shipment from Europe!
Now if my SC51 ever shows up to try them in.......


----------



## Rej (Mar 12, 2011)

For you Canadians out there, Canada computers have them in stock! I just bought (4) last night here in Hamilton, Ontario for $22.99 + tax.

Here is the direct link 'http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_746&item_id=036102' , oh if I'm not suppose to post direct links, please forgive me and can someone advise?

Not sure if they ship to the US though?


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 12, 2011)

Rej said:


> Here is the direct link


The main reason for not posting direct links like that one is that they expire. Next year someone may click on it and it may not be valid anymore. It's probably sufficient just to give a detailed pointer to the vendor and the product code. Anyone with a browser will find it.


----------



## Rej (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Mr. Happy for the clarification, your right as a previous bookmark I had on that site did not work after they overhauled there website.
I was more concerned with breaking any CPF rules on posting?


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 12, 2011)

Rej said:


> I was more concerned with breaking any CPF rules on posting?


There is a set of posting rules found on the forum home page, but just use common sense. If it feels wrong, it probably is wrong. A moderator will let you know if you cross any boundaries.


----------



## NightTime (Mar 15, 2011)

Another website for Canadians would be Xpress Canada.
They sell the 4 pack at $17.00 + shipping/taxes. Got mine at $24.14 ALL included.

LINK


----------



## Rej (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey thanks Nightime, never heard of them before....better price and shipped from an hours drive from me!


----------



## Burgess (Mar 15, 2011)

We want these XXeloops in the U.S.A !




Canadians have all the luck . . . .

Round Bacon, and now these SuperXX Eneloops !



_


----------



## s0lar (Apr 8, 2011)

My LSD test continues.
Now I discharged a Sanyo XX and a Sanyo 2700 after storing them for 2months (60 days).
XX: 2130 mAh
2700: 2180 mAh
Different XX and 2700 had 2159 and 2269 respectively after 21 days of storage.
I guess they will have the same capacity left after 3 to 4 months.
So if you will not store batteries more then 2 (probably to 3-4 months) the best choice is Sanyo 2700's.
I will do my next discharge test 2 to 4 months from now. So after 4 to 6 months of storage.
Might be 4 months for cells number 3 and then a discharge of the cells number 4 after 6 months.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Apr 8, 2011)

s0lar said:


> So if you will not store batteries more then 2 (probably to 3-4 months) the best choice is Sanyo 2700's.


Might they build up internal resistance faster?


----------



## Battery Guy (Apr 8, 2011)

s0lar said:


> So if you will not store batteries more then 2 (probably to 3-4 months) the best choice is Sanyo 2700's.



I would expect the self discharge rate of the Sanyo 2700 cells to increase significantly with use, where as the XX Eneloops will probably not change much. Traditional NiMH cells (like the Sanyo 2700s) use a metal hydride alloy that contains a substantial amount of manganese. As the cell is used and the alloy corrodes, the manganese dissolves into the electrolyte and forms manganese-rich deposits in the separator. These deposits are somewhat conductive and dramatically increase the rate of self discharge. LSD NiMH cells use manganese-free metal hydride alloys, thus avoiding this self discharge mechanism.

Also, the Eneloop XX cells hold up slightly better at higher discharge currents compared to the Sanyo 2700 cells. See here for discharge curves.




s0lar said:


> I will do my next discharge test 2 to 4 months from now. So after 4 to 6 months of storage.
> Might be 4 months for cells number 3 and then a discharge of the cells number 4 after 6 months.



Looking forward to seeing the results. Thanks for taking the time to run these tests.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## Sugarboy (Apr 8, 2011)

they come with 60-70% charge fresh from the packaging, so far don't see the real difference from my Sanyo 2500mAh orange


----------



## s0lar (Apr 9, 2011)

Battery Guy said:


> I would expect the self discharge rate of the Sanyo 2700 cells to increase significantly with use, where as the XX Eneloops will probably not change much. Traditional NiMH cells (like the Sanyo 2700s) use a metal hydride alloy that contains a substantial amount of manganese. As the cell is used and the alloy corrodes, the manganese dissolves into the electrolyte and forms manganese-rich deposits in the separator. These deposits are somewhat conductive and dramatically increase the rate of self discharge. LSD NiMH cells use manganese-free metal hydride alloys, thus avoiding this self discharge mechanism.
> 
> Also, the Eneloop XX cells hold up slightly better at higher discharge currents compared to the Sanyo 2700 cells. See here for discharge curves.
> 
> ...



I cycled all tested batteries 10 times before LSD-test. Too bad I don't have older Sanyo 2700 cells. Next year or so I will retest the same batteries and make sure they have at least 20 to 25 cycles.


----------



## fridgetarian (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*

I just ordered an H51W from Zebralight and then decided to get four of the eneloop XX (neither has arrived).
I justified it to myself like this: I will have these four batteries per trip that I can cycle through this battery--and while hiking, I can lower the weight of the batteries.
So on long trips, that will be 10,000 mAh or about 4.7 hours on high mode (H1), and 105 hours on M2 mode. I feel that the 500 cycle life of the batteries is fine, if I just number each cell and cycle through them in a consistent order.

Someone feel free to check my math though: 0.9h/1900mAh=x/2500mAh, x=1.18h per battery, 4 batteries(1.18)=4.7h; 39h/1900mAh=y/2500mAh, y=51h per battery, 4 batteries(51h)=105h. This system would last me 9.6 years if I cycled through all four batteries weekly--in that amount of time, I'm sure I'd find another more powerful and efficient light on the market.


----------



## Battery Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*



fridgetarian said:


> Someone feel free to check my math though: 0.9h/1900mAh=x/2500mAh, x=1.18h per battery, 4 batteries(1.18)=4.7h; 39h/1900mAh=y/2500mAh, y=51h per battery, 4 batteries(51h)=105h. This system would last me 9.6 years if I cycled through all four batteries weekly--in that amount of time, I'm sure I'd find another more powerful and efficient light on the market.



Your math looks sound, but you are assuming that the cells do not degrade when not being used. That being said, from what I have seen, traditional eneloops degrade VERY slowly when not being cycled. Testing I did on three year old "Duraloops" (here) showed that they still had the same total capacity of new eneloops, but slightly higher internal resistance. So while your calculations are probably optimistic, my guess is that you are not off by more than 20% or so.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## damn_hammer (Apr 15, 2011)

sflate said:


> Where did you purchase your eneloop XX's? Can't seem to find these in USA from a reliable source.


fyi, the sanyo xx is now available in the states. i noticed (and purchased) them today on amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DW7S06/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Battery Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

damn_hammer said:


> fyi, the sanyo xx is now available in the states. i noticed (and purchased) them today on amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DW7S06/?tag=cpf0b6-20



Thanks DH! Finally!

Heck of a premium to pay for that extra 20%, but worth it for some applications.


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 16, 2011)

damn_hammer said:


> fyi, the sanyo xx is now available in the states. i noticed (and purchased) them today on amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DW7S06/?tag=cpf0b6-20



It's obviously being imported, and not distributed by Sanyo USA yet, as the price is insane... about 2x what It should be.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 16, 2011)

jasonck08 said:


> It's obviously being imported, and not distributed by Sanyo USA yet, as the price is insane... about 2x what It should be.


Good because that is about twice what I wanted to pay.


----------



## Eismagier (Apr 16, 2011)

Considering that a 4-pack goes for around 14 Euros (~$20) here, $25 doesn't seem all that terrible for a pack imported from Europe. Definitely cheaper than paying for international shipping.


----------



## damn_hammer (Apr 20, 2011)

sflate said:


> Where did you purchase your eneloop XX's? Can't seem to find these in USA from a reliable source.


 


damn_hammer said:


> fyi, the sanyo xx is now available in the states. i noticed (and purchased) them today on amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DW7S06/?tag=cpf0b6-20


 


jasonck08 said:


> It's obviously being imported, and not distributed by Sanyo USA yet, as the price is insane... about 2x what It should be.



The Sanyo XX's arrived today. The packaging states for distribution in Europe, so they're being imported as jasonck08 suggested. While I don't think that they're being marked up that dramatically I hope to see them get below $20 in the near future.

Direct from their package to a Maha MH-C9000 with discharge mode set at 500mA's. The below results are consistent with those of eismagier:

Battery-A 948mAh 1.16v
Battery-B 959mAh 1.13v
Battery-C 960mAh 1.14v
Battery-D 952mAh 1.14v

[edit]
The post break-in results:
Battery-A 2493mAh
Battery-B 2476mAh
Battery-C 2508mAh
Battery-D 2477mAh


----------



## s0lar (Apr 21, 2011)

Fresh out of the package, my results were similar. It seems that they are only charged 40% tot halfway at the factory. Doesn't really make them as ready-to-use as other LSD-cells.


----------



## damn_hammer (Apr 23, 2011)

i updated my previous post with the xx break-in results. just as an fyi, 4-pack sanyo xx's are $19.95 on amazon for the moment. notorious for their price fluctuations however.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there, or will there be Sanyo XX in AAA format?


----------



## rumack (Apr 27, 2011)

It will be interesting to see if these XX Eneloops hold up to the reliability standards established by the regular Eneloops. Hopefully the price for them will be more reasonable when they are available "natively" in the US. For me, a 25% increase in capacity isn't worth anywhere near doubling the price, especially when you factor in a 50% drop in lifespan (in charging cycles).


----------



## yliu (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*

Have anyone tested these batteries? Sony also have 2500mah LSD rechargeable AAs for much cheaper.


----------



## lightseeker2009 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*



yliu said:


> Have anyone tested these batteries? Sony also have 2500mah LSD rechargeable AAs for much cheaper.


 
I wish I could say yes... Mine is still in the post, since 10 January 2011 that is!!


----------



## yliu (May 5, 2011)

I am having a tough choice deciding between the 2700 and the XX eneloops. I might end up getting 8 more of the normal eneloops.


----------



## Battery Guy (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Sanyo Eneloop XX*



yliu said:


> Have anyone tested these batteries? Sony also have 2500mah LSD rechargeable AAs for much cheaper.


 
Constant current discharger curves (1 A to 10 A) are shown in this thread. 

What 2500 mAh LSD Sanyo cells are you referring to? 

Cheers,
BG


----------



## Battery Guy (May 5, 2011)

yliu said:


> I am having a tough choice deciding between the 2700 and the XX eneloops. I might end up getting 8 more of the normal eneloops.


 
Results for both cells are shown in this thread.

The Sanyo 2700 have a very slight advantage at low discharge currents. Be sure to scroll to the end of the first post in the thread to see the energy comparison for all of the cells. 

Keep in mind that these test results are for new cells, and that I would expect the XX cells to degrade more slowly with age and use compared to the Sanyo 2700 cells.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## Marc999 (May 7, 2011)

Rej said:


> For you Canadians out there, Canada computers have them in stock! I just bought (4) last night here in Hamilton, Ontario for $22.99 + tax.
> 
> Here is the direct link 'http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_746&item_id=036102' , oh if I'm not suppose to post direct links, please forgive me and can someone advise?
> 
> Not sure if they ship to the US though?



Just an update: Canada Computers now has them for $17.99. I have one 10 min.drive my place so I might hike on down. I'll use them for my hand held GPS, a little extra run time won't hurt. $4.50 per battery for a minimum of 10 yrs. based on my usage rate, not bad.

I picked up a 4-pack of Sanyo XX:

Mh-C9000 [500 mA discharge]

909 mAh
920 mAh
916 mAh
909 mAh

Mh-C9000 [Break-in - 2,500 Capacity]

2459 mAh
2422 mAh
2423 mAh
2401 mAh

There we have it, all 4 batts. meet minimum specs. Time to put them to good use in the GPS.

Unrelated note: GP 1300 Nimh 1.2v AA. I just looked inside salt/pepper grinders after 4 months. These puppies were still going strong with 60% indicator on the ZTS mini-mbt. Interesting, I haven't charged them since purchase. I didn't know these batteries could last that long.


----------



## s0lar (Jun 3, 2011)

Update on my storage test. After about 4 months, the Sanyo XX had 2009mAh left. The Sanyo 2700 stays ahead with 2104mAh.
I will let the remaining batteries rest for at least 2 months more. I do expect the 2700's to keep their lead.
My conclusion so far:
If you are looking for the cell with most capacity, stored 4 months or less after charge, the Sanyo 2700's are the best choice.
They even beat freshly charged eneloops. This is true for batteries that are cycled 15 times.

I wonder if this remains true when the cells would be cycled 100 times or more?


----------



## bleagh (Jun 7, 2011)

Noticed B&H has these listed as 'New Item, Available for pre-order ' for $19.95


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 18, 2011)

I just picked up a 4-pack of these (over priced) XX Eneloops for my multiple Zebralights. I got them from Amazon... there's a link in post 17 above. I love my AA Zebras, so I wanted the best there is for their power source. I happen to like the XX wrapper, so I opted for them now, rather than waiting for when the Eneloop Pro hits the market here, in July I take it. I may eventually get some of those also.

The XX Eneloops are dated 2010 - 09

Right outta the package all of them read 1.31v

Discharging on the Maha C9000 @ 500mA was as follows..


1 - 1218mAh / took 160min
2 - 1207mAh / took 158min
3 - 1210mAh / took 158min
4 - 1207mAh / took 159min

About 50% capacity.

They all read 1.19v on the C9000 after about an hr rest.

I didn't do a Break-in on the cells to measure capacity, but instead just charged them at 1000mA on the C9000. I trust they're good as advertised. 

It's not an accurate measurement of capacity I know, but just to add, the input range for the charges on the 4 cells was..
2427 for the lowest, to 2580 for the highest. They all terminated within 10min of each other.

I think this is just another testament to the consistency of Sanyo's Eneloop line. They're as good as it gets, I think. I've had no problems with any of my 2 dozen? or more of the original ones.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 18, 2011)

I may not always use NiMH, but when I do - I prefer Dos Equis. Stay lit, my friends...

- Jas.


----------



## s0lar (Jun 18, 2011)

Lite_me said:


> Discharging on the Maha C9000 @ 500mA was as follows..
> 
> 1 - 1218mAh / took 160min
> 2 - 1207mAh / took 158min
> ...


 
First ones I see with capacity over 1000mAh out of the box.
I thought they only charged the XX's to around 1000mAh from previous experiences.
The MAHA C9000 terminates when the cell reaches 1.48V (or -dV, whatever comes first), to get a "fully" charged cell, you need to keep it in the charger for 2 more hours. The charger continues to charge (100mA/h) the first 2 hours after terminating the fast charge. 
From my own experiences, the maximum charging efficiency is around 90%, so when your battery gives out 2500mAh, you have put in at least around 2750mAh.


----------



## CyberCT (Jun 21, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> I may not always use NiMH, but when I do - I prefer Dos Equis. Stay lit, my friends...
> 
> - Jas.



I laugh every time I see those commercials on TV!!


----------



## damn_hammer (Jun 29, 2011)

i was surprised to find yesterday that the eneloop xx's do not work in one of my 1xaa lights. i tried six different xx's that have been waiting for use since i broke them in a few weeks ago on my maha c9000. the light is the brinkmann armormax as discussed here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...an-single-AA&p=3018556&viewfull=1#post3018556

have never had any problems with duraloops, l91, or rayovac alkalines working in the same light. looking at the the + contact nipple it does look shorter than the duraloop (first gen eneloop). have others noticed this, or seen compatibility problems?


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 3, 2011)

damn_hammer said:


> i was surprised to find yesterday that the eneloop xx's do not work in one of my 1xaa lights. i tried six different xx's that have been waiting for use since i broke them in a few weeks ago on my maha c9000. the light is the brinkmann armormax as discussed here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...an-single-AA&p=3018556&viewfull=1#post3018556
> 
> have never had any problems with duraloops, l91, or rayovac alkalines working in the same light. * looking at the the + contact nipple it does look shorter than the duraloop (first gen eneloop)*. have others noticed this, or seen compatibility problems?


I had to take a look at mine. I see what you're talking about. The body of the XX cell appears to be slightly taller, while the nipple is a bit shorter. Not much tho. Overall, the XX cell is exactly the same length as a standard Eneloop. I don't anticipate a problem with them, and they worked in every AA light I could muster up. The Brinkmann Armormax must have some close tolerances around the + contact. There were no shots showing the head to see what is hitting the cell side rather than making contact in your link. 

If you really want to use the XX in that light, a touch of solder on the + contact, or even easier maybe, on a XX nipple should do the trick.


----------



## s0lar (Oct 15, 2011)

I have some new results!
I stored 4 Sanyo 2700 batteries and 4 Sanyo XX batteries. I discharged one XX and one 2700 after 21, 60, 120 and now 250 days.
These are the results:

21d:
XX: 2159 CORRECTED
2k7: 2269

60d
XX: 2130
2k7: 2180

120d:
XX: 2004
2k7: 2109

250d:
XX: 1921
2k7: 2020

I am a little disappointed in the XX batteries. The Sanyo 2700 batteries seem excellent, even for storage up to 250 days and probably even a year (and more). The tested batteries were cycled at least 10 times before I stored them fully charged.
If you are looking for batteries with the most capacity, even after 250 days, buy Sanyo 2700. Look no further. In the future I might do a similar test with batteries that were cycled 50 times.


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 15, 2011)

s0lar said:


> I am a little disappointed in the XX batteries. The Sanyo 2700 batteries seem excellent, even for storage up to 250 days and probably even a year (and more). The tested batteries were cycled at least 10 times before I stored them fully charged.
> If you are looking for batteries with the most capacity, even after 250 days, buy Sanyo 2700. Look no further. In the future I might do a similar test with batteries that were cycled 50 times.


Various people have reported that the Sanyo 2700 batteries are unpredictable and may fail to hold charge after a while. So if you tested the XX and the 2700 side by side in repeated heavy use you may find differences start to show up.


----------



## s0lar (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> Various people have reported that the Sanyo 2700 batteries are unpredictable and may fail to hold charge after a while. So if you tested the XX and the 2700 side by side in repeated heavy use you may find differences start to show up.



I did not see this in my humble test but I only cycled them about 10 times before the test took place. It would be interesting to see what results I or someone else gets with Sanyo 2700 batteries that were cycled 50 times or even more.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 16, 2011)

You also tested only ONE representative sample.




However, let me add . . . .


Thank you for your time and effort and dedication, in *performing *this long-term test.

And, for sharing the results with us on CPF.


----------



## s0lar (Oct 16, 2011)

Burgess said:


> You also tested only ONE representative sample.



Correct, but the performance of the batteries was consistent. 

It seems I posted a wrong result.
The result of the Sanyo XX after 21 days was 2159.


----------



## kathiny (Oct 17, 2011)

S4 after 3 weeks of storage still had 2269mAh left.
Charging XX and 2700 in my 30-min charger gives my the same results for XX as 2700.​
​


----------



## s0lar (Oct 17, 2011)

A 30 minute charger will not fully charge your batteries. Not even the MAHA 9000 gives you fully charged batteries when DONE is displayed. Battery charging terminates at either -dV or when a certain voltage is reached for the MAHA charger. This voltage is 1.48V and most batteries reach this voltage prior to reaching the -dV point. I own a 30 minute charger and batteries are charged around 80 to 90% compared to charging in a dumb charger or using break-in mode (14 to 16h at 0.1C).


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 6, 2012)

*eneloop XX*

I received 2 4 packs of AA XX Eneloop 2500 yesterday and discharged 4 of them and they all showed less then 50% charge:shakehead Would this be typical? I now have the 4 on break in on my c-9000. the imedion 2400 ma (as well as the AAA) showed 80% charged (at half the price) new and so far 8 AAA's (Imedion)all hit 950+ and and 8 AA all hold 2400+. I have not opened the other pack of aa as i might just end up sending them back (Thomas dist) and for the same price get 16 imedion 2400 instead of 8 AA eneloop. After i received them i thought it was maybe a bone head move paying twice as much for 100 extra ma. I got them for my 4 aa PA40 because they are supposed to perform well in sub 0 temps but after seeing less than 50% (actually 44%) i'm wondering if i may have wasted my money. I will finish the break in on these 4 and put em through the paces and see how they perform. Any thoughts on getting just 44% charge out of the pack? Could this mean they might be bad cells? Thanks for reading. I have eneloop AA/AAA and they are great! very consistent. But in the short term i think i am leaning toward the imedion as my cell of choice. I know this much, these XX better at 5$ a piece had better be very special before i purchase another one.

Keith


----------



## shelm (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*

what is the manufacture date (see printed on blister packaging)?
maybe you got old stock of the XX's.

btw, the XX arent produced anymore in the Sanyo factories. they have been replaced by "Eneloop Pro" (model# HR-3UWX) which hold 75% of the capacity after 1.0 year.

min. 2400mAh


----------



## tam17 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*

I think the initial capacity isn't a thing to get worried about, but what you get after the break-in of your new XX's. They probably sat on a shelf for a long time and lost significant % of their initial charge.



shelm said:


> btw, the XX arent produced anymore in the Sanyo factories. they have been replaced by "Eneloop Pro" (model# HR-3UWX) which hold 75% of the capacity after 1.0 year. min. 2400mAh



That's the model no. and specs of original Sanyo (Made in Japan) black Eneloop XX's. 

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## shelm (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*



tam17 said:


> That's the model no. and specs of original Sanyo (Made in Japan) black Eneloop XX's.


True.

It's still true that the name "XX" was discarded in late 2011 and changed to "Pro". And the specs are better now too! see also:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-announces-Eneloop-Pro-and-Eneloop-Plus-cells


----------



## Wrend (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*

What current rate did you discharge them at?

Not sure about the XX cells, but the regular Eneloop cells are only pre-charged to 75% of their capacity when they leave the factory.

What I wonder is why you need the 1.25x capacity per charge of the XX cells instead of the 2.4x cumulative lifetime capacity potential of the regular "1500" cycle Eneloops which cost half as much.


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*

I have 20 eneloop XX cells and all arrived with only 15-20% charge. I think thats normal. Now they all have 2550-2700 mAh capacity.



Wrend said:


> What I wonder is why you need the 1.25x capacity per charge of the XX cells instead of the 2.4x cumulative lifetime capacity potential of the regular "1500" cycle Eneloops which cost half as much.



For me I dont think that they will ever reach their 500 cycles before getting replaced with something better. You cant have enough mAh's in high power flashlights.


----------



## degarb (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*

I got my xx about 1.5 months ago, from Hong Kong, bought from ebay. My shipping time was as promised. Yes, I too was surprised then, how little initial charge they seemed to have. But now, I have been getting over 8 hours (never died on job so far) at a regulated flat 133 lumens on my work headlamp. The eneloop regular would be close to 6 hours and crap out before workday done, usually in front of paying client. This is why they are now called Pro. The reduced frustration of this extra runtime, may also be worth the money for non professionals. (Hoping these will prove to have long storage and no more 25 to 100 cycle life, like typical non lsd cells. Only luck with non lsd cell: My Durcell 2650 cells/same as sanyo 2700: were limited to a bit over 6 months of use at 3-5 days per week average.)

That other thread is very old. I am wondering FOUR things, to bring this conversation current: Are they for sale locally in the USA from our local Batteries Plus store?;-- Has price come down?; --What are the specification increases to which he alluded?;-- I read with a customized smart charger, they could get 1500 cycles, but current smart chargers will over charge. So, has someone found an ideal charger for these cells?


----------



## Wrend (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*



The_bad_Frag said:


> ...
> 
> For me I dont think that they will ever reach their 500 cycles before getting replaced with something better. You cant have enough mAh's in high power flashlights.



Sure, the more capacity the better, but 5/4 capacity per charge doesn't seem to be worth the 5/12 cumulative lifetime capacity potential from relatively poor cycle performance for 2/1 the cost compared to regular Eneloops. :shrug:

When I need more run time, I just carry extra cells with me or a backup light. So for the same cost in cells, I get 8/5 the run time on regular Eneloops, lower self discharge, and much higher (24/5) cumulative lifetime capacity potential.


----------



## Wrend (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*



degarb said:


> ...But now, I have been getting over 8 hours (never died on job so far) at a regulated flat 133 lumens on my work headlamp. The eneloop regular would be close to 6 hours and crap out before workday done, usually in front of paying client...



If you have a specific and pressing need for the marginally longer run time without switching out the cells, then they could be worth it to you, but in general, I'd say they're not worth it. If you're getting over 8 hours on the XX cells you should be getting over 6.4 on the regular Eneloops.



> ...Are they for sale locally in the USA from our local Batteries Plus store?;-- Has price come down?; --What are the specification increases to which he alluded?;-- I read with a customized smart charger, they could get 1500 cycles, but current smart chargers will over charge. So, has someone found an ideal charger for these cells?



I've never seen any kind of Eneloops in my local Batteries Plus stores. The closest I've seen there are the Rayovac Hybrid cells. I order my Eneloops from Thomas Distributing and get free shipping since I always buy more than $75 worth.

I've tested the break in capacity compared to the regular charge capacity and the discharged capacity at the same and lower rates than the break in capacity test on my MH-C9000. It does not overcharge the cells, including the top off and maintenance portions of the charge after the main charging phase has been "done" for 3 hours on a normal charge. I did these tests because I was worried and had heard some misinformation about AAAs potentially being overcharged during the top off portion of a charge. Fortunately this was not the case.

I charge my Eneloop cells at 0.5C/h. The default 1000mA for the AAs, and 400mA for the AAAs.

You could theoretically undercharge and underdischarge your cells to improve their cumulative lifetime capacity potential (and of course their cycle life potential), but this wouldn't be very practical and user friendly. It would also contradict the reason to get marginally higher capacity cells with significantly lower cycle life performance in the first place.


----------



## degarb (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*

Fortunately, my Batteries Plus has eneloops. And maha c9000. They carry 5 year old led technology. Maybe it is a manager thing, and we can put pressure on the managers to carry. Hopefully this will lead to sales, competition, and price drop.

My bet is someone here can make a specialty charger for the XX/PRO that could dramatically raise the cycles from 500. 

Like any new technology, it is a personal choice to buy now, or wait until price drops. For me, it was worth buying the XX now. For my odd self, I will not buy a flat screen HDTV until they run 100,000 plus hours or 30 years 20 hours/day like my tube televisions (1988 and 1991 are my main house hold tv's running now).


------------------


Runtime value minor essay:
Maybe, on a personal level, 6 v 8 hours of runtime is not a big deal. I have been daily armed with a tackle box, battery tester, and dozens of cells since the invention of the Walkman and palmtop computer--far before I discovered high powered headlamps and their daily usefulness. 

My concern is for sellers and manufacturers to understand real world. In real world, 6 hours really often doesn't work. You have clients paying per hourly rate constantly watching you; a battery crash and digging for batteries, testing, replacing is irritating on all sides. Then, try to teach 4 workers, over age 50, how to test and swap batteries. Most will break your light just trying to open the battery pack. Most will not know when to change, duh. Then, there is polarity, the insulator getting in way of contacts. You too, would shun 1900 milliamp/hr eneloops and go either for non lsd high mah or just buy some alkalines that would last a full day. The classic argument is for professional Photographers in middle of a shoot loosing batteries. Pro v. Amateur. Most people who work for others feel a similar frustration with their smart cell phones where the LIONs do not by far match real world need. Yes you can swap out batteries all day. I just have abandoned using the phone for anything other than phone calls, messaging, and checking radars. Even then the phone (blackberry) dies at 6 pm with light usage, while my workday ends at 9 pm typically. It dies at 3 pm with moderate use of browser and talking. Point is, frustration comes far sooner than many user claim or manufacturers promise, in real world.


-------
Still, I am wondering FOUR things, to bring this conversation current: Are [or when] they for sale locally in the USA from our local Batteries Plus store?;-- Has price come down?; --What are the specification increases to which he alluded?;-- I read with a customized smart charger, they could get 1500 cycles, but current smart chargers will over charge. So, has someone found an ideal charger for these cells?


----------



## Wrend (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*

Maybe the test you're referring to wasn't for XX Eneloop cells?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...p-Plus-cells&p=3774163&viewfull=1#post3774163

I'm not sure where you're getting the info about a customized smart charging. Like I was saying, to get significantly more cycles, and perhaps some more cumulative lifetime capacity out of the cells, you would most likely need to undercharge and underdischarge the cells. That is, not use their full capacity.

I would still probably do a full slow cycle once in a while on them to make sure they're performing well.

But how do you know how full the cells are, and how do you balance them at the same percentage of charged capacity?


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*



shelm said:


> what is the manufacture date (see printed on blister packaging)?
> maybe you got old stock of the XX's.
> 
> btw, the XX arent produced anymore in the Sanyo factories. they have been replaced by "Eneloop Pro" (model# HR-3UWX) which hold 75% of the capacity after 1.0 year.
> ...



No date anywhere and they are (model# HR-3UWX) these were made in Japan.


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: eneloop XX*



Wrend said:


> What current rate did you discharge them at?
> 
> Not sure about the XX cells, but the regular Eneloop cells are only pre-charged to 75% of their capacity when they leave the factory.
> 
> What I wonder is why you need the 1.25x capacity per charge of the XX cells instead of the 2.4x cumulative lifetime capacity potential of the regular "1500" cycle Eneloops which cost half as much.



Discharge at 1000 ma. As stated in op they are rated to -20c and i will use these in my pa40 in very cold weather. Ps- i will be posting a update on these cells in short order


----------



## Phil828 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Charging Eneloop XX*

I bought a new Sunwayman M40A this week which is a beautifully made light by the way. I also ordered a four pack of Eneloop XX from Amazon to use in it. I figured since the light was pumping out 600 lumens on just four AA batteries it might be beneficial to use a higher capacity battery. Before using the batteries I charged them in my C9000 at the default 1000 mA. The batteries got quite hot to the touch. In my experience with regular Eneloops they barely get warm at that charging rate. Has anyone else had a similar experience? The two outside batteries terminated within a minute of each other and eight minutes later the two inside batteries terminated within a minute of each other. Termination voltage was 1.46V but they may have terminated due to temperature. Regular Eneloops terminate at 1.48V on my charger. I think the next time I recharge the XX I will use a 700 or 800 mA rate.


----------



## entercpf (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Charging Eneloop XX*

1000mA is it a typo? Seriously 1A ?


----------



## Phil828 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes seriously, that is the default rate.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Charging Eneloop XX*

Why didn't you use the Break In feature for the first time?

I've got the C9000 and a La Crosse BC-700 and on the 700, some of my various batteries get hot and trip the thermal protection here and there.

I think I had some Eneloop 1500s trip and then some Accupower 2900s, at only 700mA. 

On the Maha, especially during the Break In procedure, they never really get warm, because that's a very low and slow charging step.

When I first got these chargers and batteries, I measured a couple of them for temperature, in the two inner bays and hit 126*!

Maybe the internal resisitance is a bit higher on the Eneloop XX (now PRO) cells?

Chris


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Charging Eneloop XX*

This behaviour of the eneloop XX on the C9000 is slightly odd. Although I don't have any XX cells, I would expect from everything I have read that they should behave the same as normal eneloops.

I think I would suggest you run a break-in cycle on them and check how they behave. Make sure the cell voltage gets up to about 1.50 at the end of the charge portion, and make sure the discharge capacity is what you expect. Also check the initial test voltage when you first insert the batteries in the C9000. It should be similar to regular eneloops.

There is a slight suspicion here that there may be something amiss with these batteries. Although if you got them from Amazon they should be genuine.


----------



## The_bad_Frag (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Charging Eneloop XX*

I charge my Eneloop XX always on 1A and they only get slightly warm... Maybe your charger is overcharging them.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Charging Eneloop XX*

But... you charged them right after unpacking? All Eneloops come precharged.
If so, you may have damaged your cells, since most chargers won't terminate properly (based on ΔV) on nearly fully charged cells. Unless you discharged them first, of course.

*Edit: *As Mr Happy mentions below, this shouldn't be the case for the C9000. I stand corrected.



Mr Happy said:


> If you look at a charging curve for eneloops the cell voltage rises very steeply to a high value when the cell nears full charge. This triggers the "high voltage" termination on the C9000 and it never reaches minus delta-V termination on eneloops. This is why they stay cool when charged at 1000 mA.


----------



## loquutis79 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Charging Eneloop XX*

Just charger some Eneloops last night. Yes, default rate is 1000mA. Cells at 1.45 off the charger. Not hot at all.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Charging Eneloop XX*

If you look at a charging curve for eneloops the cell voltage rises very steeply to a high value when the cell nears full charge. This triggers the "high voltage" termination on the C9000 and it never reaches minus delta-V termination on eneloops. This is why they stay cool when charged at 1000 mA.

If a cell terminates apparently on minus delta-V at approximately 1.46 V while getting warm then it doesn't have the characteristic behaviour of an eneloop. I would discharge the batteries and charge them again at 1000 mA or higher while watching the progress closely. You would expect the voltage to rise quickly to 1.47 V when charging is nearly complete and then to terminate instantly without the cells getting warm.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 21, 2012)

*New Eneloop XX Batteries*

I just got my first pack of Eneloop XX batteries. I've been using them in my EA4 for awhile and it was time to recharge. They're all charged up, pretty good numbers! Actually seems too high...do you think I overcooked them? 







They did seem hotter than all my other regular 2000mah Eneloops while charging. Can I assume this is why they are only spec'd for 500 cycles?

p.s. let's not make this a MAHA vs LaCrosse thread


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

Your picture appears to be showing the charge input numbers? If so, you are seeing that 2900 mAh was charged into a 2500 mAh cell, which is 400 mAh too much. That excess 400 mAh is certainly going to make the cells warm up. We should normally expect a full charge to stop at 2600 mAh or maybe a little more. If you keep doing this to your cells you will certainly shorten their cycle life.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

OK thanks. I've seen my regular Eneloops hit about 2,100 at most, but this scared me. I did this at work today and got side tracked; I'll keep an eye on them next time.


----------



## Shadowww (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

NiMH charging efficiency is not 100%.. 20% extra is alright, especially considering that charging efficiency gets lower with lower charging current. Do you use 700mA?


----------



## markr6 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*



Shadowww said:


> NiMH charging efficiency is not 100%.. 20% extra is alright, especially considering that charging efficiency gets lower with lower charging current. Do you use 700mA?


Yes I've always used 700mA. The ONE time I used 500mA, the BC-700 failed after a few minutes saying the a was full (not even close). I never any issues with 700mA though.

This has probably been brought up already but please allow me to get some input here. Setting a small CPU cooling fan near the charger would be counter-productive, no? I assume this would do more harm than good since the charger will not be able to correctly monitor temperature. Otherwise, it seems like a good idea to keep them cooler.


----------



## Shadowww (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

I have a 120mm fan standing (sometimes it falls over when I power it up ) next to my BC-700, running all the time, and I've never had any problems doing that. So you might try it.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*



markr6 said:


> This has probably been brought up already but please allow me to get some input here. Setting a small CPU cooling fan near the charger would be counter-productive, no? I assume this would do more harm than good since the charger will not be able to correctly monitor temperature. Otherwise, it seems like a good idea to keep them cooler.



On the contrary, it's a really bad idea to keep them cooler.

Look at the two charts below. In the first chart the Eneloop was charged with the cover open and good air circulation around the battery. Note how the voltage didn't dip at the full charge point (the minus delta-V signal is missing) and the charger kept on charging until I stopped it. The cell was being overcharged.

In the second chart I closed the lid on the charging bay to keep the cell warm and this time there was a minus delta-V signal and the charger stopped automatically. This is a demonstration of how temperature rise is a really important factor in charge termination, and is why higher charge rates are recommended. Higher charge rates put heat into the cell faster than it can escape, leading to a stronger end of charge signal. But note that the heat must come from the charging current itself--external heat applied to the cell (such as from the charger electronics) will do no good at all.












These results can be found in this thread: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-NiMH-at-high-and-low-rates-what-can-go-wrong


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

Another point to consider is that the recommended charging current for an AA cell is 0.3C or higher. For a 2000 mAh cell this would be 600 mA, so a 700 mA charging current is in range and would have a good prospect of acceptable results. But for a 2500 mAh cell 0.3C is 750 mA, so 700 mA is borderline on the low side. This may be part of the reason your Eneloop XX cells didn't terminate quite so well.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

Thanks Mr Happy, great info! I will continue to use the BC700 for awhile, and possibly get a 1A charger in the future depending on how many more, if any, XX's I get.


----------



## Viking (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

As Shadowww said , much of the charging current is in fact waste energy. Depending on the battery and charging rate , as much as 30% could be waste.
you have to do a discharge to determine the capacity.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

I used the XXs in my EA4 for awhile and tested them on my ZTS tester. They showed 40% so I discharged them on the BC700 and got these numbers after a full charge since I wanted to see the capacity.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*



markr6 said:


> I used the XXs in my EA4 for awhile and tested them on my ZTS tester. They showed 40% so I discharged them on the BC700 and got these numbers after a full charge since I wanted to see the capacity.



But as Viking said you cannot obtain the capacity by doing a charge. You need to look at the discharge numbers to see what the capacity is (I think it's the Test cycle on the BC700 that measures capacity).


----------



## lwknight (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

The XX are supposed to be best served in high demand devices. My experience differs.
I have 2 sets of 4 XXs and tried then in a battery powered pepper mill and rock salt grinder.
They barely turned the salt mill so I switched the salt and pepper motor assembly and batteries and proved that salt is hard to grind.

So going back to the pepper mill. The mill worked so-so with the XX cells but when I changed to the regular 2000 white eneloops the mill runs great so I tried the regular eneloops in the salt grinder and it also works pretty well.

I went through the whole scientific process of cycling and recharging everything just to rule out any variables. The XX will run my TK41 longer if they are fresh charged. Let it sit 3 or 4 weeks and the regular eneloops win out.

Conclusion: The XX are not worth paying double unless you intend to charge them up and use them right away in a medium demand device.


----------



## Verndog (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*



lwknight said:


> Conclusion: The XX are not worth paying double unless you intend to charge them up and use them right away in a medium demand device.



....and even then not worth double since with that same $$ you could buy another set of Eneloops and have 75% more capacity.


----------



## Shadowww (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*



lwknight said:


> I went through the whole scientific process of cycling and recharging everything just to rule out any variables. The XX will run my TK41 longer if they are fresh charged. Let it sit 3 or 4 weeks and the regular eneloops win out.


You were doing something wrong.
Eneloop Pro's retain 85% of charge (which is 2500*0.85 = 2125mAh) after *year* of storage, which is more than freshly charged regular Eneloops.


----------



## Bumble (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

depends on which generation of xx eneloops, the first gen retain 75% after a year of storage, the later gen retain more than 75% .
@ markr6, i had nothing but trouble with xx aa eneloops on my technoline bl700.. nearly always missed the delta cut off and overcharged them  on ANY charge rate this happened.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*



lwknight said:


> The XX are supposed to be best served in high demand devices.



On the contrary, the XX are best used in low to medium power devices where a long run-time between charges is required.

In battery technology there is a sliding scale:

higher power, lower capacity <===> lower power, higher capacity

To get more capacity in a cell they have to make the parts thinner so they can squeeze more of them into the casing. The thinner parts have higher resistance and lower current carrying capacity so the maximum power output is generally lower. You can see this in all kinds of cell, not just NiMH.


----------



## lwknight (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

What I have are the HR 3UWXA.
Are you saying that these are supposed to retain 75% or more for 1 year or so?
I think the white eneloop 1500s are rated for 75% for 3 years.

Anyway "my" XXs are going to live in the TK41 with extra lithium cells in the glove box along side.
I just checked 1 set that had been in light use for several weeks and they still had over 1950 mha left so they should be good.
I also thein that the salt grinder may have hurt the other set so I will test them before marrying them up in the tk41


----------



## ToyTank (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

I have 2 zebralights that won't work with XX. No idea why, I've done all the normal trouble shooting.


----------



## Viking (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*



lwknight said:


> What I have are the HR 3UWXA.
> Are you saying that these are supposed to retain 75% or more for 1 year or so?



No the new generation XX/pro ( they are called pro in Japan , and XX in Europe and North America ) are for now only available in Japan. But will undoubtedly sooner or later come on the Western market also.

But generally I avoid high capacity cells like the eneloop xx. I consider them less healthy/robust , probably due to the reasons MR Happy explained.


----------



## B-52 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

I'm charging a set of my Eneloop 2500 XX they were purchased from Amazon.. 

So far on my set of 3's that i have in my C9000 these are the Values from the Break-In i'm doing there on the First Round before Discharge.. these batteries are 2012's 


Slot # 2 battery 1 3432 mAh ]] As of writhing this the charger was still charging as they hadn't reached 1.47 Volts.. 
248 mA 
1.45 Volts 


Slot #3 Battery 2 3432 mAh
248 mA 
1.44 Volts 


Slot #3 Battery 3 3428 mAh
249 mA
1.45 Volts


----------



## bbb74 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*



B-52 said:


> Slot # 2 battery 1 3432 mAh As of writhing this the charger was still charging as they hadn't reached 1.47 Volts..



Breakins don't terminate on voltage. They simply charge at C/10 for 16 hours. If you set it to a 2500mAh breakin, it will terminate at approx 2500/10*16 = 4000mAh.


----------



## B-52 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: New Eneloop XX Batteries*

O ok i kind of was wondering if it could be that i was sweating :sweat: some what when i seen them Values climbing as high as they were Woo.. sometime when doing this stuff although it shouldn't be done involves a Drink :buddies: but i think i'll have a icecream instead.  Thanks Ra


----------



## BenChiew (May 12, 2013)

I was told the XX is good for higher drain applications. Plus they are good if you charge and use immediately. 
Since they do not retain the charge as well as the normal white ones.


----------



## B-52 (May 12, 2013)

Yup i think there in about the same league as the MaHa 2700 PowerEX's they tend to start dropping a little faster soon as you pull them from the charger..


----------



## bbb74 (May 12, 2013)

B-52 said:


> Yup i think there in about the same league as the MaHa 2700 PowerEX's they tend to start dropping a little faster soon as you pull them from the charger..



My experience with the 2700 Powerex's was they were about 2500 in capacity, and were below 80% of that at about/slightly after 100 recharges. Average ~1600mAh's per recharge. Fully discharged 30-35 times. Used mostly in a LD20 as a bike light.


----------

